# The Dorogomilovski Bridge at Twilight/Moscow Russia



## JRE313 (Dec 27, 2016)

Enjoy!


----------



## Designer (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Amocholes (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks a little over the top to me. Like it belongs in a sci-fi animation.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 27, 2016)

Liking this after looking at it intently.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 28, 2016)

I like it, too.   The street light is a distraction for me, but sometimes you can't do much about those things if you don't have a pellet gun handy.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2016)

I like to see photos from exotic places. Yes this is a bit "over the top", but still I think it's pretty good. I understand the thought behind leaving the streetlight in, and that makes sense to me. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice shot


----------

